
9223372036854775807 - lolo_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9223372036854775807
======
brudgers
Previous discussion of the Paypal error mentioned in the article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3832069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3832069)

